# Video of prego rabbit



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 14, 2007)

I made this of my French Lop ''Paris'' just moments ago. She's due sometime tonight. I was just watching her lounge in her cage and the fact that her belly is so huge it like, protrudes out either side of her when she lays down. I noticed the belly had a bunch of tiny lumps that can actually be seen slowly moving around. I thought it was neat and made a video.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Dec 14, 2007)

woah that's weird...just makes me feel that much more grateful to my mom for putting up with my pre-newborn monster hicups


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 14, 2007)

That's cool 

I hope her litter is healthy and everything goes just fine tonight.


----------



## polly (Dec 14, 2007)

thats cool Jesse i have noticed some of my bunny mums getting kicked when they are nearly due its kinda weird!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks. I tell her you said so.

I'm going to try to catch the birth on video like I was trying to do with Calisto (yeah liek that worked out) but I do have to run to walmart tonight or maybe I can just make Erron go but we'll see.


-JAK


----------



## bluedimplett (Dec 14, 2007)

Thats soooo cool that you caught that on tape  awww... i hope all comes out well


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 14, 2007)

Rabbit deliver super fast, right? hope every thing goes ok!

Anna and Violet


----------



## katt (Dec 14, 2007)

yup! rabbit delivers can be really fast.

i once (when i bred) walked into one of my rhinelander does giving birth. good thing too as she was a first time mom and had all 9 babies on the wire, so i was right there to put them in the box after she was all done and cleaned up.

when i walked in i noticed what was going on, and i just stood there, i didn't know what to do. but after standing still for about 10 minutes (as best i could), i decided she wasn't all to stressed so i sat watching. . . that was an experiance!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah I walked in on Paris gicing birth to her first litter. She had them all on teh wire too but once I put them in the box she took care of them. 


am I allowed to squeeze the bunnerz this time?


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 15, 2007)

Aww...those wittle babies were ready to come out into the world! How neat!!


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 15, 2007)

Glad everything whent well!:woohoo:birthday


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 15, 2007)

Its 1:10 PM and still no babies. She's definitely prego... her belly is runnin' the Derby and she's pullin' fur out and looks like she swallowed a bowling ball. 

I took a peek under her tail, there's no blood, so I don't think she went into labor yet. I bred her over a period of 3 days so I may just be a day or two off on the due date. 

I've also heard of rabbits ''holding out'' before so she just may be a little confused about being moved inside and the dogs and such. She's a very sweet calm doe though so I don't worry about her getting stressed out or anything too serious. And my dogs just like the occasional sniff. She never even moves. Occasionally her tail will twitch and i'm like ''ooh babies?'' and she jumps up real fast and runs to the feeder and she's like '' omg if I didn't eat within the next 8 seconds I thoguht I would starve and die''
''oh, well I was way off''


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 15, 2007)

Ooops:shock2:..........well, when she DOES have the babies, just aply that post to it, sorry!

Silly me:laugh::hello:headsmack:whistling:whathwell::nosir:


----------



## jupiterannette (Dec 15, 2007)

Are you gonna have snow babies?

we are about to get one heck of an ice storm up here.. didnt know if it was gonna hit that far south... glad she is inside!

good luck... lots of nose rubs!

Cami :hearts


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 15, 2007)

I live just north of Pittsburgh. Thanks to Lake Erie, we gets loads of lake effect snow. And the weather d00d said we should be getting a crizazy snow storm this weekend which just started like an hour ago. Its snowin' like a mutha outside and if the temperature climbs a bit we'll have freezing rain and icy roads. My father in law is visiting and he wanted to dinner with my family tonight and we all wanted to go to fire Mountain but my dad said if the roads are bad he doesn't really want ot drive out there. In which case we'd just go to an Italian place i'm crazy about about 10 mintues from here.


Paris started squirting like...prego juices. Its not blood. But Erron's video game chair is right by her cage and thats what he reported whist playing MEtroid. She keeps jumping in her box and grooming herself. She hasn't pulled a whole lot of fur but its not that big of a problem since they're insie and I kept like 2 of her other nests from summer when she just pulled way too much hair. Good backup plan Jesse! *dance* 

She may be in labor, i'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 15, 2007)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> Paris started squirting like...prego juices.



lol, good wording!

Good luck with the birth  Maybe she will go into a flurry when her contractions kick in and pull more hair.

I hope it's all good, quick and clean (well, as clean as it can be  )


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 15, 2007)

Its 9:30 PM and I just got back from dinner and Paris is still ...full. She's panting pretty good though. I'm hoping she has them soon so I don't have to worry.

We were all sittin' at the restaurant y'know and my dad gets a phone call and gets all serious then hangs up the phone and asks me and Erron ''did you leave the barn lights on? anything in the rabbitry? House?"

"no....justthe heater in the rabbitry, heat's off inthe house...."

My cousin Greg lives right through the woods from me. If you take the left fork in the road you go to my house, the right fork takes you to Gregs and we're about equal distance from the fork. He said ther's a crapload of firetrucks running u pand down my road and he was heading over to make sure everything was alright.

So we all sat there nervous as fudge, twirling thumbs, praying to gods of every kind.

Erron and I had JUST finished installing the last of the insulation in my rabbitry and we left the heater goin' in there since we're getting hit with that big storm and Erron put it on occilate so it'd blow the warm air around. It turns off automatically if it gets flipped over so I thought it'd be perfect for the bunny house. Although I had to run an extension cord from the house because the electricity for the rabbitry was disconnected at the pole. 

So i'm all nervous thinking I hooked something up wrong and something sparked.

My dad got antsy and called Greg back and he didn't answer. Greg's cell phone doesn't get reception between his house and the fork. He called back about 2 minutes later to say everything was alright and ...

I don't know if you guys do this out where you live.... but every december ''Santa'' rides around on a fire truck and hands out bags of candy. 

So thanks to Santa my family and I were sweatin' bullets at the dinner table for like 10 minutes thinking our animals and house were on fire. 

I always thought this tradition was completely unneccesary, they blow the sirens and everything. That was about 7-8PM. Isn't that bed time for some people? 

Way to go and worry everyone. Why can't Santa ride around in something quieter? Like the Popemobile, Oscar Meyer Weener mobile...tricycle.... even the traditional reindeer-drawn cart would have put me more at ease. He could even walk and go door-to-door like a freakin' girlscout. 

"Hi, i'm earning my giving candy to little kids in the middle of the freaking night badge! And i'm so not a pedophile btw lol, where do you keep teh cookies? hahah no srsly.... where's the D*** cookies? And that'd so better not be skim milk so help me god..."


----------



## Pipp (Dec 15, 2007)

Great, now I'm hooked on watchingthis thread and won't get off the computer all night. :grumpy:

Moved it to the Rabbitry, btw.  

:waiting:

sas opcorn2


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 15, 2007)

PS -

"Santa'' is a perfect anagram of ''Satan''


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 16, 2007)

*pant pant*

3:20 AM

Paris birthed 9 babies.
yes, NINE. 

I have 4 chins and 5 opals.

I stayed up until like 3:15 and then I siad eff this i'm tired and i'm sick and I want to go to bed. PAris you're on your own, please don't die or anything lame like that. 

And I go to bed and I tuck myself in under Erron's arm and I get all comfy and I hear ''SQUEEEEAAAAK!!! SQUEEAAAAAAAK! OMG SQUEEAAAAKK!!"

And I roll over and i'm like ''did you hear that?"
*incoherant mumbling*

So i get up and grab my cell phone and flip it open for some kind of light and sure enough I see movement in teh box and two outside of the box so I grabbed them and put them in the box then went and turned ont he light and my hand was all bloody and I was like ''EEE! *wipe on Erron's jacket*

So I tucked them all in and looked them over and aside from being slightly messy they're all fine and fat. So I went back to bed and I heard squealing and I rushed back out here to make sure she wasn't being dumbheaded and she's just laying there and thy're crying for no reason whatsoever so I came online to make this post but now i'm going back to bed and sleeping in until noon.

g'nite


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 16, 2007)

YAY!! I'm glad they're born and healthy...

And get lots of sleep, you! 

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 16, 2007)

Was she maybe just in pain from having had 9 babies?!?

How are they doing now? Poor girl 

I feel bad for her if she was crying - I don't know that I would want to breed and have that happen. I'm a big softy like that. I'd be like - "I'm sorry honey! let me give you a zillion kisses, hugs, and goodies!"....


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 16, 2007)

My doe wasn't crying, just the babies.

It really looks like she just held off until she had complete privacy. And all night the babies would liek, randomly start peeping andi'd leap out of bed and run into the living room and check on them but they were all just laying there being babies but screaming at the same time. 

Paris looks exhausted. But a lot less bloody than last night. She had bright red points...it looked like some bizarre chestnut coloration there was just blood everywhere. Infact she's cleaning herself right now.

I want to name one of the babies ''Versailles'' 
I'll make sure its one i'm keeping because lets face it....thats a cool name...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 16, 2007)

Can't wait to see those babies! I bet they are precious!


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 16, 2007)

Ooh!! I like the name Versailles...WAY to formal for my buns, though...so no chance of stealage! 

Can't wait to see pictures of the squeakers! 

P.S. When are you gonna come visit me again?  I miss the Jesse....


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 17, 2007)

Rosie I shall visit you again when I have time and cashes.

As for the rest of you....

Sorry it took me so long to get you these pictures. I'll bet you were just peein' your pants with excitement. 







And I thought Demon didn't take again but I went into the rabbitry to feed a little later than usual tonight and guess who was making a nest? 

So my rabbitry is heated now and it stays aout 40*F in there. Fine for adult rabbits but if someone has babies on the wire they'll freeze or get st epped on or something lame like that and of course I get all nervous so I brought yet another rabbit into the house.

My living room has been converted into a maternity ward. I still have all 3 of Calisto's babies in a cage that really should be bigger but I hadn't planned on what happened and I thought they'd still be with mum out in the rabbitry now. But thats just not how the cookie crumbled I suppose. So they're in a bit of a makeshift cage in my house. That guy from NJ is coming on the 24th (a week) to pick up the chin out of the litter and mum said she'd buy me more cages for xmas so they shouldn't be in the small cage for much more than a week. When I let Fin out to play I put the babies in his cage to exercise. 

Under the babies I have Demon, and then I have Paris and her 9 freakin' babies....then Fin is on the bottom. Chillin'. 

END


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 17, 2007)

1:20 AM

I sit straight up in bed. I definitely heard a peep. Through a closed door no doubt. I run into the living roo mand turn on the light and run to Demon's cage....she's sitting in her nest box furiously grooming something under her. I see a leg pop out from under the hay. She already had 2 out and was grooming them, then she hopped out of the box. 

And she started grunting and squeaking and straining, poor girl, and she birthed another oen right there and immediately started to clean him up. I watched her tend to this little lifeless, furless, thing waiting for signs of life and then he just...started breathing and squirming and looking alive! 

While she was working on him she had another one but she was still grooming the first one, she had the second one too quickly!

I grabbed the little broken and a roll of paper towels and peeled all the birth junk off of him and he was just completely lifeless and I kept sayin' ''c'mon baby! C'mon! Breathe!!!!"

And I kept petting him and petting him with the paper towel jsut like we had done with Calisto's babies and after about 20 seconds he coughed and hacked and then PEEP! And I just kept ''grooming'' him until he felt strong. Then I put him back with t3h family. 

I think she's done. Figures I have one huge litter and one itty one. We'll see what kind of mom she is, I may foster a few opals from Paris's litter to even things out. 

Demon has 4 brokens and a solid. I can't be exactly sure of the color. She's a black bred to a broken chestnut. They're all teh same color but they could be chestnut or chin or even black. Possibly even steal though I kind of doubt it considering what's in the pedigrees. 

But anyways, i've had my second seriously interesting night in a row. 

I took pics throughout the entire ordeal. I had my video camera ready but there wasn't enough light! IMagine how freaking ticked I was. I couldn't see ANYTHING. So I just took pics.














This last one is her cleaning off a baby about 2 seconds old. I took the next broken that came out. 

Everyoen is fat and strong and healthy. I really need to get some sleep.


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 17, 2007)

HEYYY!!! Congrats Jak! Two healthy litters! Your girls are awesome! Sweet lilbabies! Good Luck with them. :bunnydance:


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 17, 2007)

I woke up to hear the babies screaming. I come into the living room and Paris has flipped her box over and one of the babies underneath has his head sticking out from under the box. If she had jumped on top of the box she'd have decapitated him. So I turned it back over, put everyone back inside, counting as I placed each one in the boz grabbing two at a time. Two....four....six...eight......eight. Crap. I looked everywhere and I couldn't find number nine. He wasn't even in the cage! And there was no blood so she couldn't've eaten him so I started scanning the floor. 

It seems my fricking cat found him before I did and ''overplayed'' with him. I'm so mad at her. She's just being a cat, but it cost a little baby his life. 

And I'm angry that my cage came with ''babysaver''. Bull**** Every cage from any comoany i've bought from just does not consider the door. 

I hate it when my mothers all of a sudden get dumb and do stuff like this. And then I have to be the mom and watch out for the babies like 24-7. Which is why I started moving pregos inside. 

Just hte French Lops though. My Dutch are always awesome moms. I don't know what it is about French Lops that seem to individually fluctuate on maternal instinct.

"I'm going to nurse these babies....and then send them flying through the air. Because I love them.....sometimes.... oh look I have food."


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 17, 2007)

> "I'm going to nurse these babies....and then send them flying through the air. Because I love them.....sometimes.... oh look I have food."


Bunny ADHD?! 

What cute babies!!! and I can't believe how big Calisto's babies are! How adorable! How's she doing now?

Demon had you fooled didn't she? I'm so glad all of them are ok and you helped that little guy along!

The pictures are awesome! I wouldn't have thought to get the camera.... I'd have been too worried!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> > "I'm going to nurse these babies....and then send them flying through the air. Because I love them.....sometimes.... oh look I have food."
> 
> 
> Bunny ADHD?!
> ...



I am usually a nervous wreck waiting for them to pop but once they actually start having babies I feel a lot better and its not so bad.

yeah I was pretty sure Demon was just ful of poop again. But then she started pulling fur and I said ''oh, maybe not''

I need a better camera. 
And breakfast...geez its 2:30 PM


----------



## naturestee (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats on all the babies! I'm so sorry you lost one. Could you get some hardware cloth and attach it to the doors to keep the babies from falling out? You just need wire clippers and zip ties.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 17, 2007)

yeah thats what I had to do with my other cages. Mandi altered some carriers of hers on my porch and like a good friend left all the wire pieces in front of my grill so I'll just steal those and use them as baby saver. They've been sititng here for 2 months I don't think she'll miss them...

All babies fat and happy as of...now.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh the babies are SO cute! What breed is Fin? Is he an English Lop? He looks like it, but has shorter ears. 

My doe is due to have hers tomorrow or the next day. I'm SO excited! lol. I hope she has a safe birth. I'm wanting to watch the birth but i have school tomorrow so hopefully she does it on Wednesday. 

Emily


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 18, 2007)

Fin is definitely an English Lop. I'm not sure what you mean by ''shorter ears''. His measure in at 23 3/4. More than legal for show. 


-JAK


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah That ^^^

Well in that pic of him it just looks like it. my bad. lol. He's adorable though! Have you seen my English Lop? His name is Mississippi

emily


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 18, 2007)

UPDATE

This morning Erron was getting ready for work and before he leaves he always asks me if I need him to do anything and I asked him to check on the babies on his way out. He came back in holding a baby and said he was out of the box and he thought he was dead becuase he ws so cold, bu then he saw him move. So I held him in my hands under the coverswith me to warm him up. I was so tired from being up all night sick and ...more sick so I fell asleep.

I woke up and baby was hella movin' and he's like '' i'm warm now put me back!'' So I got my arse outta bed and went into the living room to return him to the nest. My living room gets chilly at night, so anyone who falls out of the box I was worried might freeze. Everyone else wsa in the box and I checked in on them. 5 were 2. Two were just hangin' on and getting cold. Turns out Paris peed on them and when the urine cooled, the babies were wet and startedto freeze and die. 

So I got ticked and took her babies off of her and gav the remaining three to Demon, who now has 8. Yay for backup plans. I'm glad she took now or I would have Calisto all over again and i'm too exhausted and busy t o nurse babies 3 times a day again. 

So thats that I guess.


Oh! Then I went outside to turn th horses out. We have 8 of those hayburners and I started haltering evryone and putting them out to pasture, I got Milo, Daisy, Alero, Spanky, and then I went to get my mum's horse Rocky. He's a dumbhead. He's sweet as can be and a pleasure to ride, but walking him around he's a complete idiot. He'll just randomly take off while you're leading him or dance in place and if thre's any kind of openeing he has to go through, like a gate or a stall door, he panics when he sees it and just RUNS through it, usually dragging his handler with hi. We've been working with him to try and break this habit but he's kind of a lost cause so we worked with what we had. I started walking him past his stall instead of into it, and making him back up into his stall. He does it all by himself now without me touching him. And cool as a cucumber. But occasionally when he has somewhere he wants to go too quick, he gets anxious and stupid.

So I'm walking him outside and as soon as his feet hit the frozen snow, it crunches and scares him and he got dumb and sidestepped...actually more like jumped....right onto my leg. (ironically the one that got fudged up when Alero ran me over in '05) My left foot was forced onto it's outside edge to support my weight and then his hoof (complete with metal shoe) came down on the inside of my ankle. 

I was so ticked I put him back into his stall. It also seemed like the safer thing to do instead of trying to walk him to the pasture gate over all the uneven ground while dumbhead drug me through the whole ordeal. So I stuck him back in his stall and hobbled over tot he rabbitry whre it was warm and I could sit down. And I started to cry and I called Erron and he kept saying '' do you want me to come home? I'll leave right now'' but I told him not to leave work. I'd be ok until he got home, which would be soon. And I didn't know if it was broken or not but I could walk and junk. 

Then my friend Trish called me back, she's training Milo for me while she's here visiting over the holidays. And she said she'd come over and clean th barn for me. So I think i'll make her dinner. 

The End.

-JAK


----------



## BlueGiants (Dec 18, 2007)

Ohhh JAK! I'm sorry you got stepped on! Silly beast! I hope your ankle isn't broken! Maybe you need an Xray? And not feeing well on top of it! You poor dear! 

Hope you feel better soon, hope your ankle is OK, and I hope you get some rest. (Glad the babies are doing OK... glad to hear you have a backup doe and she's willing!)

:hug: Feel better!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 18, 2007)

Another one of my babies randomly died.

My horse ripped her blanket in the pasture today so I have to sew it up in two places.

Demon is taking good care of the remaining babies though. I dont think the death was her fault. He was cold this morning when I put him in there. he probably passed away sometime while I was outside workin'. 

I didn't go to the ER because I don't have health insurance yet and i'm not even sure it's broken so i'm goign to see how I feel tomorrow. It may just be sore and stupid. 

My whole leg is effed up. My hips keep popping and cracking when I stand up or twist the wrong way.

I'm all out of whack! My friend was goign to bring me some cold medicine today but she forgot it. 

Its 7PM and i'm just now eating breakfast because i've been so busy and I didn't even realize I hadn't eaten until like I came inside and sat down and tummy was like ''RAWR!!!!'' So I fed it and its happy now.

heh.... Erron just did something funny....check my post about the worst xmas gift ever in Off Topic....you must see this....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 18, 2007)

Was it the one that you had in bed? 

I know some people put them in their bras to keep them warm (or get them warmed up) if it's cold..... just so ya know


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 19, 2007)

Geez, Jesse...I take one day off, getting ready for three more bunnehs (including my Flemish Giant, hehe), and miss all this?!

Are you okay?

Call me tomorrow, K?

Hugs to the JesseButt...and to Erron for cheering you up in such an Erron way. Hehe!

Rosie*


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 19, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Was it the one that you had in bed?
> 
> I know some people put them in their bras to keep them warm (or get them warmed up) if it's cold..... just so ya know
> 
> ...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 19, 2007)

LOL 

Bullseye! cute!

Well, you don't have to be in bed to carry them in the bra! Just if they need to stay warm or get warmed after being on the cage floor...... LOL! 

So how's the maternity ward and those cute babies this afternoon?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Dec 19, 2007)

I woke up at like 830 this morning because my dogs were barking. But they weren't normal barks and I was like oh em gee i'm so cranky and I hate you. Then Ithought I heard teh door knocking but my dog Seth will sit by the door and scratch his neck ALL The time and it sounds like someone is knocking on the door so over the last many months we've kind of trained ourselves to stop checking for visitors. But I ended up going to the bathroom and I look out the window and see a car inteh driveway and I was like FUDGE. So I went to the door and its' my friend Trish and I couldn't find any pants to wear as I was leaping out of bed so i'm standing there on my porch in the show barefoot with some leopard spotted pj's on (I should have worn the kitties)

and she said she'd already cleaned my entire barn and asked if I wanted the horses turned out and I said ''uh yeah sure if you want'' so she let all my horsies out for me and watered them and like did everything forf me. bless her. She's been training my filly, Milo, for me also. And she told me she didn't ride Milo because she took her out and she was limping on her back foot an she left her in her stall today.

So me and Milo are both hurtin'. My ankle is all swollen and awful feeling. I'm unhappy. I don't know if the husband in the pj's trick is going to work today. But Gran'ma left a bottle of white wine over here so... maybe I can...lift my spirits. AHAHAHAHAHA omg i'm so fricking funny. 

As for the bunnerz.... all is well and fat. I bred 2 French Lops yesterday and found a home for one of my fosters. We're all going to the nursing home tomorrow to visit again. They always ask when teh bunnies are coming back. I love the ones that are kind of crazy. They make me laugh. Like the one woman took one of my baby Dutches one summer and just like...left. And all teh old ladies got so jealous.
"Margaret come back here! that rabbit ain't yours!"
"Yes sir this is MY rabbit"
"No its not!"
"Yes it is!"

And one lady I brought a bunny over to her and asked if she wanted to hold it and she grabs the table in front of her and starts screaming/counting as fast as she can to 10. And I jsut stared at her and sai ''ok maybe another time?"

There was a woman close by staring at her like ''that woman is nuts''
So Iwent to talk to her figuring she was sane. And I asked the same question and offered her the bunny and she just ignores me and looks at the space in front of her somewhere and starts making like, a goose's head with her arm and hand and started like...catching/eating things out of the air with it. 

So its a good chuckle. And most of them just love to have something that will sit still and cuddle with them. Anotehr woman in one house is completely blind. And she just amazes me. I always bring a variety of bunnies for everyone. And I let hr hold them on her lap and she just strokes them and feels them all over and makes some very keen observations and she tells me the differences between all of them. The only questions she asks are, what color they are, their names, and what breed. And she's just such a character. " I want to hold that velvetty one again." or " Where's the one with the long tail?" (belgian)


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 19, 2007)

CUTE!! Can I come with you and hang out with the seniors? I LOVE hangin' out with seniors...never know what nuggets of wisdom they'll be saying next...and I just love hearing about their life, their family...it's really neat. I think more people should spend time with seniors...so many people think they have nothing left to contribute to society. What they don't understand is: they actually have MORE to contribute than most..just not many people listen!

Hugs to you and the buns! And "the one with the long tail", hehe!

:biggrin2:


----------

